# Don't see network interface after installation of FreeBSD 9 on ESXi



## dimal (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi all
I installed FreeBSD 9 on ESXi. During installtion and after I don't see eth interface (em0) but only plip0.
I placed it on w2k8 so there is NIC in properties of this guest.
Thanks


----------



## chatwizrd (Oct 23, 2012)

You might want to look at your esxi settings of the guest and make sure you setup a network interface or else just add one manually.


----------



## dimal (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks a lot/ I solved this problem. Our guys that manage ESX didn't config NIC as E1000, but did it like VMXNET.
After my changes to E1000 everything working.


----------

